# Sugar has a home



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

LOL!!  


Ok... you all know that Deb and I have this "one up" thing going...  

So in this case, we decided to cooperate and since they had their minds set on a little girl, and NCMR did not have a little girl here, at least we found a home.

Sugar will be my neighbor!! They are about 5 or 6 blocks away.


Deb will have more info, but it was important I steal a bit of thunder. Hope you all understand. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How exciting. I'm glad she has a new family.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahaha!!! Yep, with a "group" effort, Sugar will be in her forever home.

They are driving out on Saturday!!! It's the perfect match, once again!!! :chili: 

Thank you Steve, and Peg. Also, we each get 1/2 a point for this one :HistericalSmiley: So it's a wash ~ LOL

Hey Steve, I'm leaving in a few minutes. Yep, off with Cocoa, to meet her forever family.
Now that's a full point for me!! B)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Yay for Sugar! arty: And yay for Cocoa!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 31 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754465


> hahaha!!! Yep, with a "group" effort, Sugar will be in her forever home.
> 
> They are driving out on Saturday!!! It's the perfect match, once again!!! :chili:
> 
> ...



Gosh.... that is another thread I've missed!! Way to go!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Give us the story here Deb or at least point those of us who are lost (like me) at any thread I might have missed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 31 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754485


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 31 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754465





> hahaha!!! Yep, with a "group" effort, Sugar will be in her forever home.
> 
> They are driving out on Saturday!!! It's the perfect match, once again!!! :chili:
> 
> ...



Gosh.... that is another thread I've missed!! Way to go!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Give us the story here Deb or at least point those of us who are lost (like me) at any thread I might have missed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes, pal, I just met with Cocoa's new family. Wowzaa!! A fabulous young lady, in fabulous surroundings, with a fabulous husband,
and best of all, a fabulous Maltese, who is just as "prissy" as Cocoa. They sure did get along. 

They do have a few things scheduled, so will be adopting her on April 12th. I must say, this is the PERFECT home for Cocoa.
And not a last minute thing, as her new mom had come to visit us a couple weeks ago. It's all falling into place now. 

YIPEEEE!!! For Cocoa!!! And YIPEEEE, for me!!! I get another point ~ :dancing banana: :dancing banana:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Wonderful news for both Sugar and for Cocoa!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so happy for sugar


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news for both girls!!

Oh look - new smilies! :happy: :confused1: opcorn: :tumbleweed: olice: :hat: (I'm so easily amused)

:back2topic:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go! New homes for Sugar and Cocoa!! WooHoo!! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 31 2009, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754581


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 31 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754485





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 31 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754465





> hahaha!!! Yep, with a "group" effort, Sugar will be in her forever home.
> 
> They are driving out on Saturday!!! It's the perfect match, once again!!! :chili:
> 
> ...



Gosh.... that is another thread I've missed!! Way to go!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Give us the story here Deb or at least point those of us who are lost (like me) at any thread I might have missed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes, pal, I just met with Cocoa's new family. Wowzaa!! A fabulous young lady, in fabulous surroundings, with a fabulous husband,
and best of all, a fabulous Maltese, who is just as "prissy" as Cocoa. They sure did get along. 

They do have a few things scheduled, so will be adopting her on April 12th. I must say, this is the PERFECT home for Cocoa.
And not a last minute thing, as her new mom had come to visit us a couple weeks ago. It's all falling into place now. 

YIPEEEE!!! For Cocoa!!! And YIPEEEE, for me!!! I get another point ~ :dancing banana: :dancing banana:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, Is Cocoa an AMA rescue?

After these two are gone, who will you just have Ozzie and Oliver left?

Any news on the family from Surprise? Rich .....ski

How about the young Scottsdale family? I am having a bear of a time getting them to return my call.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

this is all so wonderful! It broke my heart to see that one of the rescues went from 14 to 26 dogs in just a week  Hubby and I both wish we could take another in  

and our local shelter is preparing for a kitten shower that always seems to come this time of year 

so many animals so few homes 

ok, need to think positively - work is done in 45 minutes


----------

